

How To: Getting Started with EC2 (for beginners) - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/04/05/how-to-getting-started-with-amazon-ec2

======
kirubakaran
If you are a Python programmer, be sure to read this:

[http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-
prefe...](http://jimmyg.org/2007/09/01/amazon-ec2-for-people-who-prefer-
debian-and-python-over-fedora-and-java/)

------
slapshot
Great post in that EC2 is essentially a low-risk way for a computation-heavy
startup to scale without having to buy thousands of dollars of servers plus
co-location fees. The tradeoff is that it's more expensive per CPU cycle, but
the ability to scale without risk is fantastic.

------
PStamatiou
and for those interested, I just got my copy of O'Reilly "Programming Amazon
Web Services" and it looks pretty comprehensive.

------
jdunck
Similar coverage, a bit dated now, but I think clearer:
[http://overstimulate.com/articles/2006/08/24/amazon-does-
it-...](http://overstimulate.com/articles/2006/08/24/amazon-does-it-again)

------
jasonlbaptiste
wow, awesome! seriously, just give this guy ++ on an infinite loop :-P

